

MenuetOS, an operating system written in assembly, hits 1.0 - edmccard
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/574760/menuetos-modern-operating-system-written-entirely-assembly-hits-1-0/

======
napkindrawing
Does anyone know the background of the decision to restrict commercial usage
for the 64bit version? Seems strange to have the 32bit vs. 64bit versions
licensed differently.

~~~
kedean
I'd imagine it's because nobody will want to use the 32-bit version for
anything commercial, so there's no worry about it. If some company wants to
use the 64-bit version commercially, then the team is going to want to have
some say there in case the project picks up steam and really goes somewhere.

